# Fire Shrimp Arrived Today!



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm happy to announce that my shipment of fire shrimp was delivered at my home today! *w3 Everyone made it through shipping (and the 4 hour drip acclimation!) and is now happy in their own tank!

It was my first time getting anything living by mail, so I'm very happy everything went well! 

Now then....grow up already and start breeding


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

awesome! i hope to get one of those someday


----------



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

Who did you get them from?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

ics:

Saltwater shrimp?


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

Hehe, once they grow a bit more I can get some better pictures! Right now they are little blurs in an otherwise nice looking photo of a tank. 

They are freshwater shrimp. I believe that fire shrimp are a very very red strain of cherry shrimp (There's also sakura, which aren't as red)

I got them from someone in San Fransisco. It was close enough that I wasn't terribly nervous about the whole animals in the mail thing o.o (it's only 2.5 hours from where I live...) I could look up their contact information if you like!


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

Today during a water change, I noticed one of the little shrimps molted! 

Hopefully today I'll be able to get a few pictures!


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f45/10-gal-fire-shrimp-tank-journal-13702.html#post91251

Pics are in the build thread!


----------

